# Pacemaker/ICD checks in office



## mmarcum (Sep 18, 2012)

Wanting to know from any offices that do pacemaker/ICD checks in office:

I was told that if the physician's nurse who is employed by the office performs the check, that the doctor can bill the global service for the check (ex. 93280), but if the pacemaker rep does the reprogramming the physican can bill the professional component ( ex. 93280-26).  Is this how you bill in your office?

And also, the physican supervision requirement is listed as a "9" which means "concept does not apply" in the IOM.  Does that mean that the physician does not have to even be present in the office when the check is performed?


----------



## Robbin109 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not sure about the 2nd part of your question, but yes to the first part. If a rep comes into do the pacer check, you have to add a mod 26 to the pacer check code. You can find more infor if you google the Heart Rhythm Society website.


----------



## Robbin109 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not sure about the 2nd part of your question, but yes to the first part. If a rep comes in to do the pacer check, you have to add a mod 26 to the pacer check code. You can find more info if you google the Heart Rhythm Society website.


----------

